# Saturday dig. A few keepers and some doodads.



## Macaco (May 6, 2014)

Hello All,

I went for a dig on Saturday.





Found a pretty nice whiskey flask. /THEO. GIER/WINE CO./OAKLAND CAL./









Interesting background about Theodore Gier, his wine and liquor business,

http://pre-prowhiskeymen....whiskey-into-wine.html

A few more keepers,
Owl Drug Store


 /Celso/TRADE MARK/


 /Chester F. Darling/& Co./DRUGGISTS/OAKLAND, CALIF./




I had never found a Celso bottle before. I did some research. Celso was a California made hangover cure likely meant to compete against Bromo Seltzer. I found two Ads for Celso. One from 1911 in The San Francisco Call. The other one was in, of all things, a 1910 cook book from the 'Corona Club', 1911


 1910




'Dirty Larry' dug a nice Duffy Malt Whisky bottle,





I dug up some doodads that looked interesting. This one appears to be a crucible for melting metal,









This one is a bronze weight. Could it have been part of a clock?





A Lilliputian coffee mug,





This thing,









A spooky doll head,





And this thing. Any ideas?



 
Lastly I want to sneak in two bottles that I found on previous digs last month but didn't post.

Here's a flask,









And an oyster cocktail jar with the most detailed embossed location I have ever seen on a bottle. The only thing they left out was which way to twist the door knob,

/WILLAPA OYSTER/COCKTAILS/284 NATOMA ST/NEAR 4TH/S.F./





Thanks for looking,

Steve


----------



## botlguy (May 6, 2014)

Those are nice finds. Isn't it against the law to put whiskey in a WINE flask?


----------



## alisa201127 (May 6, 2014)

As for myself, go out in glory, is playing the magic life magic resistance (can't, Aion gold is not a set of changes). I used to is also growing, but since the open breakthrough after less than metal also dizzy. http://www.vipaionkinah.com/


----------



## Macaco (May 6, 2014)

botlguy said:
			
		

> Those are nice finds. Isn't it against the law to put whiskey in a WINE flask?


Hi Jim,Thanks. I don't know if there's a law against that. Or was. Mr. Gier started selling whiskey because it was so lucrative. He sold whiskey under the name of his wine company. The dandy flask I found was surely a whiskey. Right? Who would drink wine from a little flask like that?  BTW both of the dandy flasks I posted pictures of have PCGW embossed on the base. 'Pacific Coast Glass Works'. Steve


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 6, 2014)

I'm thinking Jim's comment was more tongue in cheek. What say ye?


----------



## Macaco (May 6, 2014)

cowseatmaize said:
			
		

> I'm thinking Jim's comment was more tongue in cheek. What say ye?


Hi Eric, Well, bottle guys are kinda nutty. Who knows what they're thinkin? Steve


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 6, 2014)

"Well, bottle guys are kinda nutty. Who knows what they're thinkin?"Especially this early in the AM. []As to the clock weight, I'd go with fish net or other fishing related heavy thing.It's all really cool stuff!


----------



## cobaltbot (May 6, 2014)

Cool stuff, love the Bromo knockoff!


----------



## ScottBSA (May 6, 2014)

Really nice finds.  I found a doll head a few years ago, gave it to a friend of my and she made it into a doll and sold it.  I also think the weight is a net fishing weight and I agree with the crucible idea. Scott


----------



## privvydigger (May 6, 2014)

nice finds, luv the Duffy's it looks way smaller than i've ever seen we dig the quarts


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 6, 2014)

cobaltbot said:
			
		

> Cool stuff, love the Bromo knockoff!


[][][] Do tell![][][]


----------



## Macaco (May 6, 2014)

cobaltbot said:
			
		

> Cool stuff, love the Bromo knockoff!


Thanks cobaltbot, Here are two more pics of the Celso with a 4" Bromo for comparison, 

 

 Steve


----------



## botlguy (May 6, 2014)

That really is all interesting stuff and yes my whiskey vs. wine comment  was my lame excuse at humor. Here locally we had our Jimmy Durkin who did the same. In Bob Barnett's book on Western Whisky Bottles he shows 3 of Gier's larger bottles 1/5th and quarts but not the flask, not unusual for him. I also like that Oyster bottle, just recently sold one on eBay in the shape of a milk bottle. Got good money for it, appears there is interest.


----------



## Macaco (May 6, 2014)

botlguy said:
			
		

> That really is all interesting stuff and yes my whiskey vs. wine comment  was my lame excuse at humor. Here locally we had our Jimmy Durkin who did the same. In Bob Barnett's book on Western Whisky Bottles he shows 3 of Gier's larger bottles 1/5th and quarts but not the flask, not unusual for him. I also like that Oyster bottle, just recently sold one on eBay in the shape of a milk bottle. Got good money for it, appears there is interest.


Hi Jim, I'm interested to see your Oyster bottle. Is there still a link for your Ebay posting? Thanks,Steve


----------



## TwistedTea12 (May 6, 2014)

Wow thats some really nice stuff I wish I had a hole like that to dig in!! ugh!


----------



## botlguy (May 6, 2014)

[/quote]
Hi Jim, I'm interested to see your Oyster bottle. Is there still a link for your Ebay posting? Thanks,Steve
[/quote]
Here ya go.    http://www.ebay.com/itm/181346678195?ssPageName=STRK:MESDIX:IT


----------



## 2find4me (May 6, 2014)

WOW! Nice dig!  I like the whisky flask and the Celso is great!HERE are two Owl Drug Store Bottles that sold on ebay. The one on the left is the one like yours.HERE is a Celso currently on ebay.Chester F. Darling bottle is nice haven't found anything on it yet.How tall is your Duffy Malt? Is it between these two sizes HERE?Your tiny coffee mug looks like it could have gone to a doll house.Your Maison Dorin Pot Lid is pretty common and from the UK, would've held a perfume of some sort.Not sure what you mystery item is, maybe a plaque of some sort?Can't find much on your F. Chevalier whisky.The Oyster Cocktail is Great!  The oysters probably would have been from Willapa Bay in Washington State.


----------



## madman (May 6, 2014)

NICE DIGS !


----------



## kleinkaliber (May 6, 2014)

The thing with the cherubs and umbrella-I don't know what it is, but it looks like Jasperware.


----------



## Macaco (May 6, 2014)

kleinkaliber said:
			
		

> The thing with the cherubs and umbrella-I don't know what it is, but it looks like Jasperware.


Excellent! Thanks for that. I just did an image search on the web based on Jasperware. Found some very similar pieces. Steve


----------



## Macaco (May 7, 2014)

2find4me said:
			
		

> WOW! Nice dig!  I like the whisky flask and the Celso is great!HERE are two Owl Drug Store Bottles that sold on ebay. The one on the left is the one like yours.HERE is a Celso currently on ebay.Chester F. Darling bottle is nice haven't found anything on it yet.How tall is your Duffy Malt? Is it between these two sizes HERE?Your tiny coffee mug looks like it could have gone to a doll house.Your Maison Dorin Pot Lid is pretty common and from the UK, would've held a perfume of some sort.Not sure what you mystery item is, maybe a plaque of some sort?Can't find much on your F. Chevalier whisky.The Oyster Cocktail is Great!  The oysters probably would have been from Willapa Bay in Washington State.


Thanks Sharon,I couldn't find anything about the druggist company either.I'll have to ask 'Dirty Larry' for the malt whiskey height.Turns out the cherubs thing is German Jasperware.Chevalier was a San Francisco company. 'Western Whiskey Gazette' website has pics of full size Chevalier whiskies. Steve


----------



## Lordbud (May 7, 2014)

Chester Darling had a couple-three different bottles embossed from Oakland. If you are interested in selling the oyster bottle please send me an email. Amber flasks are always in demand to some degree.


----------



## Lordbud (May 12, 2014)

I have an example of the Chester Darling bottle. There are quite a good number of embossed Oakland druggist bottles. I have around 30 in my collection including embossing/font variations.


----------



## Bass Assassin (May 12, 2014)

You have some really interesting finds. Some of those pcs pop bery nicely after clean-up. Congratualtions and thanks for sharing them with us. By the way, excellent photos


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 20, 2014)

Cool stuff man


----------

